# Da road



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

is about 2 miles away from our spike camp, mostly downhill. 


My hunting partner and I tag-teamed a bull from my old bowstand. We've taken over 3 dozen elk from that stand. It takes about 7 minutes to walk from our tent to the stand. I got to shoot a bull with my Thunderboomer!


We also took a yearling cow closer to the road. After packing the bull elk quarters, it's head and horns, and one of the cow's quarters out on our backs some friends with horses offered to pack the remaining 3 quarters of the cow down to the road for us. No argument there, let me tell ya. The bad part of this was I had to ride a horse. Geeze, I'm just not fond of farm animals and I fell off this horse just like I have all the others. 

Speaking of recruitment, here's a young elk hunting recruit. He's even wearing the normal Wyoming cowboy attire; a baseball hat and tennis shoes:




What a blast.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Good times. Beautiful country. Awesome elk. Thanks for sharing.

Maybe next time you should get on the pack mule and they tie you off?

Did you eat the tripe on the spot or did you save it for some Wyomenudo?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Good times. Beautiful country. Awesome elk. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Maybe next time you should get on the pack mule and they tie you off?
> 
> Did you eat the tripe on the spot or did you save it for some Wyomenudo?


Thanks.

That would be a no and a no. :mrgreen:

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys with white beards rule.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's my son, 43 yrs old, packing an untrimmed and huge front quarter from the kill site to our spike camp. The elk piled up against a tree on a steep hill and we cut it in half to gut it. I usually trim the fronts down to less than 70 lbs. These went down the mountain as is, untrimmed. crazy





.


----------

